# homemade picnic table box jibbing question



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I think we should put a slip and slide on the top of that and mess around with it now lol


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

sweet, so im good to go then, and yea im sure others are light but mine is heave as F%$k!!! probably why it was crazy cheap a few years back


----------

